# Puppy in training



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone.. Harry will be 12 weeks on Wednesday so we will finally be able to go out for walks woohoo!! So far he has learned the basics sit , lie down , high five  and his recall is very good.. Just wondered what should I teach next? I have been getting him used to the lead etc and we start doggy class in the next few weeks!! Also I've been teaching him to leave it by bribing him with a treat if he gets a hold of something he shouldn't am I doing that right? This is our first puppy so I have far too many questions lol thanks


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Whoa & here - get those right & the pup will always be safe !


----------

